

Meet The New Hotmail: Sleeker & Faster with some cool tools - pinstriped_dude
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/17/meet-the-new-hotmail-sleeker-faster-and-a-powerful-weapon-against-inbox-overload/

======
JacobAldridge
I keep my Hotmail account for three reasons - nostalgia, so someone else
doesn't take it, and because Comics.com only sends one free daily comic per
email address and I _really_ want to receive Dilbert and Pearls Before Swine.

This update looks like some catchup and some new features. There's nothing
there that will prompt me to change. In the context of a market leader playing
defence, however, these look smart.

------
mogston
I must admit i do check hotmail.com every day, but i mainly use it as a
dumping ground for all web app signups, newsletters etc that i don't want
crowding my inbox on my iPhone.

It would be handy if Microsoft released an iPhone app for hotmail, or provided
full IMAP access like GMAIL.

